# My Jacknic puppy "Billy"



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantabulous! He is very handsome!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, he is beautiful! You must be so proud.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chelsay does a FABULOUS job handling and grooming dogs!! I love seeing her in the ring here ^_^ Congrats on the majors!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and beautiful Billy!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations!! He IS gorgeous.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your Big Love (Billy)!

He's doing so well.

Noticed on FB  and went looking to see if he had any apricot or red hiding out in his pedigree.  Couldn't help myself!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> Congratulations on your Big Love (Billy)!
> 
> He's doing so well.
> 
> ...


So he does have apricot behind him in nine or ten generations on his maternal grandma's side --wow I didn't even realize that was there! I know he has potential for brown with his dad's side. Now his dad does not carry white/cream would that knock out the apricot too? I'm still shaking my head :alberteinstein:


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh My ! he is beautiful!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Adding another photo for those that didn't see my Jacknic's Big Love on FB, I'm just so proud of this boy with handler Chelsay Paul, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh my... I think my heart just skipped a beat. :in-love:


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Really handsome boy! To do so well while so young, promises great things for his future!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats on some great wining!!!!


----------

